
DOE Contracts Guardtime/Siemens/PNNL/TVA for Blockchain Cybersecurity Solution - Caveman_Coder
https://guardtime.com/blog/us-department-of-energy-contracts-guardtime-pnnl-siemens-and-industry-partners-to-develop-blockchain-cybersecurity-technology-for-distributed-energy-resources
======
Caveman_Coder
> With Guardtime’s distributed and cryptographically sound integrity solutions
> combined with PNNL’s next generation transactional energy delivery
> infrastructure we enable next generation security and integrity while
> allowing for increased efficiency and reliability for both energy users and
> energy producers.

Is the above quote just buzzwords and marketing material or is there really
something to it? Is there anyone that is knowledgeable on blockchain that
would be able to elucidate on how specifically blockchain can help in ways
that are different/better than our current industry-tested solutions? I'm not
too knowledgeable on blockchain, and I have a hard time seeing the reported
value of it for electric utility grid application.

